# Since we are talking Cavaliers..



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are my two..

Robbie..

Curled up in my chair..










Sitting pretty..he has eye problems so is usually squinting in pics especially if there is a flash..one of his nicknams is Mr. Squinty










and Cedar..

My sweet boy..


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I can sit pretty too...










and both together..










Probably should have waited until tomorrow as everyone is getting baths tomorrow..oh well .. I guess I'll just have to take more tomorrow..*G*


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh how cute they both are!! One of the cuter breeds to be sure IMO.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just love the look of a Cavalier!! Yep, guess you will have to post more pics tomorrow....awwww....too bad. LOL
_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I love Cavaliers! Your's are my favorite colors!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fancy looking duo!! Adorable!


----------

